# Snow Play/Sledding area near Reno?



## blr666 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi, we are going to Reno this weekend and was wondering if there's any snow play area where you can also do some sledding.  We have our own sled.  The kids are 7 & 3 so the hills don't have to be too exciting.  Thanks.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 25, 2007)

There used to be a place on the road heading up to Mt. Rose.


----------



## blr666 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, but we just came back.  For future sledders, there's a sno park about 1 hour from Reno off highway 80.  The costs is $11 for four people.  It was ok.  There's also a free sledding area behind the Valero Gas Station off Cisco Grove.  There was about 100 people sledding and building snowman.


----------

